# First pic



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Here he is. Had him just over a week. More pics to come.
Ta.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Holy sh*t!!!! Thought you had no room mate.................Sell me ya Rhom


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice Dazza. How long is he ?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thats pretty awsome


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks great!
post more if ya got them!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice. BP's are very interesting pets, im sure you will love him


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

its a little beauty... enjoy it
have pics of the enclosure ???


----------

